# How to clean lures?



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a box of lures left in the garage over the summer. Some of the rubber bands on theleader melted and the softhead luresare especially sticky all over, like they melted or something. The rest are nasty as well. Any secret to getting this crap off? Soap and water didnt seem to do much..

If not, I have a few offshore big game lures for sale.. cheap.


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, guess what? You have melted your lures. Something that you had in the container used a type of solvent that leaches out of the lure as a gas. Over time it does actually melt the outer layer on the surface of other lures. I had this same experience several years ago with a cheep tackle box. Some of my plastics actually melted their way right into the hard plastic of the tackle box. Now I always keep my soft plastics in Ziploc bags.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the info. I'll try to salvage what I can. Lesson learned


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw this guy on TV one Saturday morning (some fishing show,can't remember). He had some <U>*really*</U> good looking work. I am posting the reply I got from him when I emailed him. I've got a big Yo-Zuri Bonito I'm going to send him (and a couple of others).

from: angler.1"at"lycos.com



> I am on <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1238451646_0 class=yshortcuts>Lake Guntersville in the far North East corner of bama. I charge $10 per bait for a basic paint job. Big swimbaits and other large lures are $14. I have a certain way I prep and prime baits before painting them so all I ask from you is that you remove the split rings and hooks before sending baits. My phone is <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1238451646_1 class=yshortcuts>256-244-1846. Give me a call tomorrow or when you can and we can discuss what you have and what you are looking for with your baits. Thank you for the request. Jeremy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya make sure to remove rubber bands from all that gear for future reference. those suckers melt and fall apart especially if not dried off.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Just cleaned a bunch of my lures yesterday. Took the magic eraser that you can buy almost at any grocery store or Walley World .Works really good and shines these lures up like they were brand new. Also along with cleaning them went ahead and put new hooks on them. Nothing like a big trout hitting a Spook on top.

Also the earser will shine up that spoon like brand new.


----------

